# Other Pets > Birds >  i want a bird

## cecilbturtle

so ive wanted a parrot since i was a kid. now that i have my own place and a good job i would like to get one. whats a good first parrot? are there some more quiet breeds? i really like conures. 

any tips or suggestions? where can i find more info on care and caging? 

thanks in advance  :Smile:

----------


## Jonas@Balls2TheWall

Parrots take a lot of care and even more patience! It can be very rewarding if you have the time and the patience but it can also become a full time job quick. I had an African Grey that I babied but I admit it was not easy to keep it happy. You have to be very careful with the diet that you feed them if you want them to live to their full potential. You will have to take a lot of bites if you want to tame them and you will find yourself buying more fruits and vegetables for your bird than you would for your entire family. With that said if I were to get another bird I would go with an Eclectus. Not as loud as the cockatoos or the macaws and they dont have the feather dust. Look into them, they are dimorphic which means that you can tell the male from the female by their appearance and they are supposedly quite tamable. If you want something smaller and on the friendly side, I have a friend with a couple of Senegal parrots and they are awesome!

----------

_cecilbturtle_ (12-14-2011)

----------


## cecilbturtle

i have 6 older sisters and 30 nieces and nephews. i worked in day care while i was in college, i run a rapidly growing brewery. i definitely have the patience and the diligence. 

ill check those guys out.

thanks  :Smile:

----------


## Orijin0XazN

Avoid Sun Conures....They are LOUD and annoying...>_<  I had a Sun Conure and a Green Cheek Conure before getting into snakes. Green Cheek Conures are a lot less noisy tho. But for starter birds, go with parakeets, cockatiels, lovebirds, or parotlets. They make awesome pets and a little less noisy.

----------


## mommanessy247

i've had a few 'tiels in my time & i love 'em to bits & will be getting one as soon as can get it's cage & stuff. the males are more vocal then the females & will often learn bits of songs & although some people swear theirs talks tiels dont have the ability to mimic clear voice per say but they can make approximations of what may sound like a voice.  they're awesome birds in my opinion. feather dust is a big thing with them but as long as no one in the house would have issues resulting from said feather dust it's not really a problem. that's my opinion though.

----------


## Valentine Pirate

There was a point when I was thinking pretty seriously about getting a parrot a few years ago and I did a buttload of research on a few different species. Eclectus were my first choice, and I also started looking into toucans. They don't scream like parrots can, so the noise factor is down, and they're still very trainable. Plus they look awesome, I'm a sucker for Swainson's toucans or Tocos. I haven't had a bird before though so I can't offer more than what I was looking into myself

----------


## ball python 22

My first actual parrot is a quaker and they are very cool birds.

----------


## jmitch

I am a fan of lories.  They are pretty cool birds with great personnellity.  The down side is they have to have a pretty strict diet.

----------


## mr.spooky

iv had multiple parrots, and to me there loud, and MESSY. every day its not only cleaning the cage, but a 10 foot radius around the cage. they blow feathers, cracked seeds, fruit skins and dander EVERYWHERE.....
  just my experience
 spooky

----------

_cecilbturtle_ (12-26-2011)

----------


## oliverstwist

I am a mommy to an 18 month old African Grey. He is the best ever

----------


## EverEvolvingExotics

> My first actual parrot is a quaker and they are very cool birds.


I had two female Quakers before I joined the military.  They are incredibly smart and relatively small.  For a first parrot I would highly recommend one of them.

----------

